# Polaroid TV?



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

My TV appears to be going out on me, and so I'm looking to buy another one. The problem is I'm a poor college student who moves very frequently, so I don't want a big or expensive TV. I'm pretty much looking for the cheapest 20" CRT TV I can find that has two composite inputs, preferably both of them on the back.

I was in Target today and saw a Polaroid TV that matches that description pretty well, except the 2nd set of inputs are on the side, but I can live with that. It also comes with a seperate DVD player, which I don't want since I have the Humax DVD-R with TiVO.

Anyway, my question is does anyone know if the TiVo has a remote control code for Polaroid TVs? I hear they are manufactured by a Chinese company, but my limited research so far hasn't told me what company.

-Dylan


----------



## mrpurple (Sep 10, 2002)

Theres a joke about shaking the TV in here someplace.

Didn't the camera company go out of business? Maybe someone bought the name to try to give their products smae brand name recognition.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

They did get bought by another company but they are still very much in business. Their corporate headquarters are in Boston and not much has really changed.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Chances are it will use some generic Chinese codes.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

I would suggest Funai/Symphonic/Emerson type codes


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

If you go to www.polaroidelectronics.com there is a contact page where you can e-mail them and ask. The company is Petters Consumer Brands so doesn't look like there's any direct connection to Funai.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

just to let you know - I had a polaroid DVD/VCR player that just sat on a shelf and did not get abused, The DVD player stopped working after about 6 months. I deem it a peice of junk I should not have bought.


maybe you can find a small LCD TV for cheap enough, probably it would be 15 inches in the right price point though but just a thought and much easier to travel with.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I ended up getting a 20" Magnavox instead, it was 20 bucks more, but the A/V inputs were more conveniently located, plus it has a component video connection, which I just now realized I can use with my Humax. My first impression of the video quality though is that it is rather poor. The TiVo text is almost unreadable, and not just in the guide, but in the TiVo menus as well, and the overall picture looks like I'm getting a weak over the air signal. I've played with the settings a bit, and it helped but not much. I don't expect much from a $150 TV, and I'm no videophile, but I'm still a bit disappointed



> maybe you can find a small LCD TV for cheap enough, probably it would be 15 inches in the right price point though but just a thought and much easier to travel with.


I had hoped that the TV we had would have lasted us another few months until hopefully I had found a job and a more permanent residence, then I was hoping to treat us to a bit bigger LCD TV, maybe 30" or so if the prices dropped enough by the fall...

-Dylan


----------



## dmravage (Sep 1, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> just to let you know - I had a polaroid DVD/VCR player that just sat on a shelf and did not get abused, The DVD player stopped working after about 6 months. I deem it a peice of junk I should not have bought.
> 
> Sounds familiar. I bought a Polaroid DVD/VCR combo from Best Buy, and returned it within a week. The sound skipped or popped on DVD's.
> 
> Good choice to spend a little more it seems.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dylanemcgregor said:


> I ended up getting a 20" Magnavox instead, it was 20 bucks more, but the A/V inputs were more conveniently located, plus it has a component video connection, which I just now realized I can use with my Humax. My first impression of the video quality though is that it is rather poor. The TiVo text is almost unreadable, and not just in the guide, but in the TiVo menus as well, and the overall picture looks like I'm getting a weak over the air signal. I've played with the settings a bit, and it helped but not much. I don't expect much from a $150 TV, and I'm no videophile, but I'm still a bit disappointed
> 
> I had hoped that the TV we had would have lasted us another few months until hopefully I had found a job and a more permanent residence, then I was hoping to treat us to a bit bigger LCD TV, maybe 30" or so if the prices dropped enough by the fall...
> 
> -Dylan


maybe you should try some of the other inputs. I can not imagine a 150$ TV having a state of the art component interface. I also recently purchase a TV and went with a Toshiba flat screen Tube from Best Buy as the picture quality on standard coax cable(I just use extnded basic cable right now) was much better than the Sony Wega or the Panasonic. I wanted to hold off on LCD until HD was more common and the prices dropped more.

I did not say anything before as you are on a student budget but perhaps you should go back and look at Toshiba 20" for 199$


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

As far as the TiVo remote codes working on the TV, I think the main thing is to avoid the combo TV/VCRs. They tend to use VCR code sets, which the TiVo remote doesn't use.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> maybe you should try some of the other inputs. I can not imagine a 150$ TV having a state of the art component interface. I also recently purchase a TV and went with a Toshiba flat screen Tube from Best Buy as the picture quality on standard coax cable(I just use extnded basic cable right now) was much better than the Sony Wega or the Panasonic. I wanted to hold off on LCD until HD was more common and the prices dropped more.
> 
> I did not say anything before as you are on a student budget but perhaps you should go back and look at Toshiba 20" for 199$


Thanks Zeo, I think I might do this. I had a pretty decent job before I went back to school, so I have a bit of money saved up, but I have been trying to be more frugal while I don't have an income coming in. I didn't really expect there to be much difference between small CRT televisions these days, except in the type and number of inputs. The TV I had that just broke was a discarded unit from a video store, where it ran 24 hours a day for a couple of years. I can't imagine it was very expensive, but the picture looked fine to me.

I haven't tried the new set with the component connection yet, since I don't have any component cables. I'm going to pick some up tonight on the way home, and see if there is a noticable improvement in PQ, but if there isn't then I plan on taking it back and exchanging it for another model. I might even go LCD, I saw yesterday that Circuit City has a 27" Apex on sale for $900. I have to do some research to see how bad of PQ I can expect on a unit at that price. 

-Dylan


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

I've got a slightly larger polaroid tv in the bedroom. It's got s-video and composite inputs, and to be honest I've got no problem with the picture quality, although I admittedly did not have high expectations given what I paid. Certainly much better than the Magnavox you described.

The remote codes are another story. Someone in the Help Center Forum suggested I try Mitsubishi codes, but no dice. If anyone knows what remote codes (if any) work on Polaroid TV's, I'd love to find out.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

mrpurple said:


> Theres a joke about shaking the TV in here someplace.
> 
> Didn't the camera company go out of business? Maybe someone bought the name to try to give their products smae brand name recognition.


I still drive by their huge location in Waltham every day when I go to work. I think it's mostly empty now, but the lights are still on and they still do something there. Not sure what.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

When I was out-of-town a few years ago for an extended period of time, I had need to buy a small cheap tv. I ended up with a Daewoo. I think I got it at a Circuit City, or Fry's or Best Buy... Don't really remember. It was right around $100, is 20 inches and even after having moved it 2/3rds away cross country bouncing around in the back of a van it still works fine. Things like TiVo not readable and such not an issue.... I have had zero problems with it, and it is about 3.5 years old at this point and time.

I think buying cheap tvs is a major crapshoot where craps comes up all too often. That being said I have had blessed luck with tvs in my life. I can not even think of a single television I had that died or broke down on me. I have some tvs that are close to 20 years old still filling some sort of duty.


----------



## Missmaxx (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry I cannot help you about your remote, but maybe the company can. I also own a 20 inch Flat Screen Polaroid, and after 2 years, I love it!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Polaroid Tv owners give the Mitsubishi tv codes a try.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

Polaroid will whore out their brandname to anyone with cash, its a guess on who actually built the product.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

kb7oeb said:


> Polaroid will whore out their brandname to anyone with cash, its a guess on who actually built the product.


Just like GE, Westinghouse, RCA, Zenith, Magnavox and Sylvania before them.


----------



## ccutler (Jul 7, 2003)

I just got the FLM-3232 32" Polaroid TV and the Mitsubishi code 0011 worked for me.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

BTW, in case anyone is interested, the Magnavox I bought ended up having excellent PQ when I used component cables with my Humax DRT-800.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

My Poloroid is still going strong after about 6 months. Still no luck with the remote codes though. I'll give the Mitsubishi ones a shot, although I think I already tried them.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

anom said:


> My Poloroid is still going strong after about 6 months. Still no luck with the remote codes though. I'll give the Mitsubishi ones a shot, although I think I already tried them.


Just for the halibut try 0053.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Just came across this thread. If you're still tuning, dylan, which magnaox did you buy? We have the same Humax and are in the market for 20" bedroom TV, so your model would be of interest.

And does the TiVo remote handle the Magnavox?


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Just came across this thread. If you're still tuning, dylan, which magnaox did you buy? We have the same Humax and are in the market for 20" bedroom TV, so your model would be of interest.
> 
> And does the TiVo remote handle the Magnavox?


We got the 27MS3404 according to the back of my TV, which is the 27" model. I have no real complaints. PQ is good with the component cables, and the TiVo remote handles most TV functions fine. The one exception is the input button on the TiVo remote doesn't work, because the Magnavox doesn't have a dedicated input button and instead uses the channel button.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

If I were looking for a small TV I check this one at Target

http://weeklyad.target.com/target/c...number=14&rapid=313690&listingid=-2094483316&

or this one, but I think the other one would be better.

http://weeklyad.target.com/target/c...number=14&rapid=313690&listingid=-2094483241&


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

As to the Magnavox... does it come back on in the TiVo mode? Or do you have to rummage through the channel list to get to the Video/TiVo input? If so, then that's a deal breaker for us!

Saw the Memorex in our Sunday flyer... but check out some of the reviews on it! Buzzing sound, slow channel switching, etc.

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/arcmessageview.php?catid=18&threadid=555519

I guess it's true that you get what you pay for! But I am amazed that 20" TVs are now going for $100-150.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I have the 27" version of the Magnavox. I have multiple components hooked up to the various inputs. Changing inputs is done by pressing the Select button on the remote and then selecting the input you want from a list. You don't need to 'channel up/down' thru them all.

Also, it does stay on whatever input you were last watching after you turn it on.

Mine has no hum/buzzing. My channel changing is sort of slow but I only use it for AV inputs and HD channels (via OTA) so when I change channels it's tuning in HD channels.

I can confirm it sometimes does take up to 10 seconds to turn off but the screen goes dark immediately, it's only the green power light that takes long to shut off. It does not take 10 seconds to turn on.


However, mine is the $699 27" model so YMMV.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Go to Target and get HD Magnavox NOW!! You TiVo/DVD will work just fine. The picture quality will blow your socks off even if it not HD and you will be able to view OTA HD. Once you see "LOST" in HD your hook.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, but without HD it won't look so hot, right?!


----------



## klalex (Nov 14, 2006)

I bought the Polaroid FLM-2011 and can not find a workable remote code for it. It's scheduled for a return trip to WalMart in a couple more weeks if I can't get the issue resolved. PLEASE... if you know the code for this booger, please post it or email me at imported2ok (at) yahoo

THANKS!! 

KALEX


----------



## exprexxo (Nov 17, 2006)

ccutler said:


> I just got the FLM-3232 32" Polaroid TV and the Mitsubishi code 0011 worked for me.


Thank ccutler! 0011 worked for my FLM-3232 32" Polaroid TV Also


----------



## MJ-bos (Jul 13, 2002)

Awesome work, folks ... the 0011 code also works for the 15" model FLM-1514... BUT it only controls volume and power, not input source (argh... so close).


----------



## MJ-bos (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, I spoke too fast ... the 0011 code controls volume and power normally ... and the MUTE button on the remote controls input source ... I can live with that!


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

So then how would you mute? I guess by lowering volume, lower, lower, lower, zero.


----------



## grifforama (Nov 15, 2006)

MJ-bos said:


> Ok, I spoke too fast ... the 0011 code controls volume and power normally ... and the MUTE button on the remote controls input source ... I can live with that!


Hi,
I got 0011 to work with my flm 32" but mute actually mutes the tv - no input source - anyone know how to fix that ?


----------



## khf777 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a Polaroid LCD tv and the very first Emerson code worked for my TiVo remote.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The newest UEI made remote for Directv, RC64, now lists 14 codes for polaroid tv's. If the mitsubishi tv codes in the peanut tivo remote doesn't work, you know why.


----------



## destek (Jan 15, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> They did get bought by another company but they are still very much in business. Their corporate headquarters are in Boston and not much has really changed.


Actually not. The original Polaroid went completely under. They completely lost their focus and were never able to innovate anything beyond the original Land camera idea. It went bankrupt and the name was sold only. It is now only that - a name that is for sale to anyone who thinks it will give them immediate consumer recognition for cheap Chinese garbage. It's attached to really crappy digital PS cameras, vcrs, tvs, dvd players, fans, flashlights, batteries and the list goes on. 
I would be HIGHLY suspicious of anything with the Polaroid name on it - as it has NOTHING to do with a company invested in making superior products.

Des


----------



## Raerhea (Jan 26, 2008)

I discovered that my Polaroid TV uses the SHARP tv code to program my TIVO remote. I was able to use 0011 under Sharp and it works for the power, volume, channels, and mute buttons. 
Someone reccommended Mitsubishi but it wouldn't make the mute work. So if you have that same problem try a sharp code. Hope this helps you. If anyone can help with getting the input button to work I'd love to hear suggestions. My input button brings it up on the screen but I'm not able to use my arrow buttons or select buttons to change the inputs. Luckily I don't change inputs all that often.


----------



## BamaIMRice (Apr 10, 2007)

I am having the same problem with the input for my Polaroid. I have the 32 inch, and everytime I hit the input button, the input selections come up, but I cannot change inputs. Instead, I have to go to the tv itself and change it. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HPD (Feb 25, 2008)

dylanemcgregor said:


> My TV appears to be going out on me, and so I'm looking to buy another one. The problem is I'm a poor college student who moves very frequently, so I don't want a big or expensive TV. I'm pretty much looking for the cheapest 20" CRT TV I can find that has two composite inputs, preferably both of them on the back.
> 
> I was in Target today and saw a Polaroid TV that matches that description pretty well, except the 2nd set of inputs are on the side, but I can live with that. It also comes with a seperate DVD player, which I don't want since I have the Humax DVD-R with TiVO.
> 
> ...


I bought a 19 inch Polaroid. It lasted 7 months before it crapped out. Bought it at Walmart. I should have known it was junk but the price tempted me. It will not even turn on. From now on I will only by Sony and Toshiba, they have the highest reliability ratings in Consumer Reports.


----------



## pvednik (Apr 13, 2010)

All about polaroid tvs and support.


----------



## pvednik (Apr 13, 2010)

All about polaroid tvs and support.


----------

